# Console Games



## divibisan (Mar 25, 2002)

What game console do you have and what are your favorite games?


----------



## macguy17 (Mar 25, 2002)

Gee... Everyone but XBox (Dad won't let me get one)
I must play too much.... Oh well, Diablo 2 calls...


----------



## voice- (Mar 25, 2002)

Wow, MS falls in last...Bill's not gonna like this...


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Mar 25, 2002)

I'd say XBOX is trash, but i don't want to offend bling  I generally follow the Final Fantasy Series wherever it goes, so i have a ps2 and a psx..... though i must say, i miss the days of SNES, or even NES.... or hell...... ATARI!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unlearnthetruth _
> *I'd say XBOX is trash, but i don't want to offend bling *



HEY HEY NOW! DON'T GO THERE! XBOX IS A FINELY TUNED GAMING MACHINE!

i've got over 100 MP3's on there as of today!

god you gotta love that 8 GB hard drive....

plus the 200+ (i think 219) songs in Amped Freestyle Snowboarding!


----------



## dlookus (Mar 26, 2002)

I have a dreamcast, which I refer to as the "Soul Calibur Entertainment System"
I have no other games. I need no other games.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 26, 2002)

> I have no other games. I need no other games.



plus they make HOW MANY games for it now-a-days?  

(sorry... i wanted a DC also, but when i heard of XBOX... oh god i changed my mind in an instant)


----------



## dlookus (Mar 26, 2002)

Believe it or not, there are quite a few good games for the Dreamcast. It's highly underrated.

I recommend that anyone with a GameCube Playstaion 2 or Xbox check out Soul Calibur 2 when it comes out.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 26, 2002)

i was mainly talking about the lack of games they actually make anymore... it didn't last very long... a year and a half tops?


----------



## themacko (Mar 26, 2002)

I've got an Xbox .. the thing is badass.  NHL 2002 is freaking amazing, so is Madden.  I just wish EA sports made NCAA 2002 for the Xbox .. that kind of pisses me off.


----------



## symphonix (Mar 27, 2002)

Just a PS one for me ... customised, of course. I may be behind the times but I still estimate it as the best value game system out there. Games are cheap to rent or buy, and you don't feel you *have* to play it to get your money's worth. But then, I am a casual gamer, not a hard-core game head like some.
My favourites are:
- Gran Turismo 1 & 2
- the Tomb Raider games
- Colin McCrae
- Ridge Racer and
- Any japanese RPG
I have never spent more than $20 US on a game!


----------



## rinse (Mar 27, 2002)

Gamecube is the most recent addition to my console collection...

I have only 4 games, but the assortment will definitely grow this year, with the Resident Evil series, Metroid and Zelda all scheduled to be released.

I have a gameboy pocket, and am toying with the idea of getting a Gameboy Advanced, however, I get weird looks playing the thing on the train.... I'm 25 years old.


----------



## Bluefusion (Mar 27, 2002)

**waits for ABassCube to come in here to talk about how cool the GameCube is**


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 28, 2002)

Does a super nintendo count ? 
I used to have a game gear, game boy, SNES and an atari 2600 lol.

I finally got all of those games I had on my consoles on an emulator on my mac.  It save A LOT of space in my room


----------



## twyg (Mar 28, 2002)

PS2 + Gran Turismo 3 + Logitech Force Feedback wheel = Where twyg spends his time at home


----------



## ksv (Mar 28, 2002)

Microsoft are killing theirselves with the Xbox. If it becomes a success, I'll guess more and more people will rather use Linux/unix on their PCs for "serious" work, and use thier Xboxes for gaming. This especially applies to young users, I think.
And oops, then Microsoft will slowly, but surely lose their PC software market.


----------



## genghiscohen (Mar 28, 2002)

Umm, where's the category "Gaming bores the sh*t out of me"?


----------



## dlookus (Mar 28, 2002)

It's somewhere else.
Now go there.


----------



## rinse (Mar 28, 2002)

ok... my complete console history.

atari 2600
atari 7800
NES
Sega Genesis
N64
Gameboy Pocket
Gamecube.

In all I have spent enough on video games to put a down payment on a landrover.


----------



## twyg (Mar 28, 2002)

To all GameBoy Advanced owners:
Is the GameBoy Advanced graphically challenged, or great?
What games do you have for it?
Are you overall pleased?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *Microsoft are killing theirselves with the Xbox. If it becomes a success, I'll guess more and more people will rather use Linux/unix on their PCs for "serious" work, and use thier Xboxes for gaming. This especially applies to young users, I think.
> And oops, then Microsoft will slowly, but surely lose their PC software market. *



since i got my xbox... i've sold EVERY computer game that i've bought (mostly to friends and a few over ebay) and i haven't bought a new PC game in 3 months... nothing compares to my trusty xbox

(also... just got Tony Hawk Pro Skater 3... it blows the PS2's version away by graphics and gameplay! i just played the PS2 version at my friends house and it wasn't as good as the XBOX... plus that damn controller just felt horrible after using such a great controller for 3 months!)


----------



## ladavacm (Mar 29, 2002)

but I could not find my entry.

Sorry folks, but nothing beats the nethack gameplay with DEC extended charset on a good ole VT102. So there


----------



## divibisan (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm a PS2 fan, while the graphics aren't quite as good as the X-box, there are so any more and better games on it, the controler is better, and its not made by Microsoft


----------



## divibisan (Apr 2, 2002)

> To all GameBoy Advanced owners:
> Is the GameBoy Advanced graphically challenged, or great?
> What games do you have for it?
> Are you overall pleased?



The GBA is basicly a SNES with slightly smoother graphics because of the higher relitive res
The keypad is really small though and will hurt you finger if you play it for a while, but overall its pretty good and the only handheld system that I would actually play

Games:
Sonic Advance; a little short but very fun
Golden Sun; not Final Fantasy quality, but its still a good RPG


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 2, 2002)

I own a PS2 and a gamecube. My favorite console is the PS2 I could easily go without the gamecube (I like drawing the PS2 logo more also).

Shhhhhh. Everyone laugh at abasscube when he comes in preaching the gamecubes powress.

Anyone want to place any bets on when he'll come?


----------



## divibisan (Apr 2, 2002)

> Microsoft are killing theirselves with the Xbox. If it becomes a success, I'll guess more and more people will rather use Linux/unix on their PCs for "serious" work, and use thier Xboxes for gaming. This especially applies to young users, I think.



I disagree, There have been game consoles for many years and they haven't taken users from PCs, in fact PC games have taken users from consoles as they became powerful enough to compete.

PC and console games can co-exist because they do not directly compete. Both have their strong points and they mainly focus on them. (ex. PCs have more precise targeting because of the mouse and they have more FPS and RTS, while consoles have more platforming and non-online RPGs.)

If the x-box succeeds it will help Microsoft because gamers who wouldn't otherwise be exposed to Microsoft only games will be and they may try others on the PC.


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 2, 2002)

umm isn't microsoft loosing money on the xbox? You kind of have to make a profit margin if its going to be good for you.


----------



## divibisan (Apr 2, 2002)

> umm isn't microsoft loosing money on the xbox? You kind of have to make a profit margin if its going to be good for you.



Yes, but they make $8-$10 on every game sold so after people buy a few games they start making a overall profit


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 2, 2002)

if they are, remember that alot of products don't make a profit after only 5+ months of being released...

Example: Apple stores didn't reach a profit last year... but we all know they were wildly successful!

Give them time and they will eventually create a profit...




And remember... it's Microsoft... if they wanted to, they could promote Microsoft Bob once again, lose tons of money, but still be afloat for many years...


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 2, 2002)

Thats not a good thing for consoles if they need time to create a profit as consoles WILL GO OUT OF DATE, by the time they start making a profit the console with be close to dead. I also heard somewhere that they were losing money on each console, this probally isn't true but then they would have to pay back what they lost on the console with the game profits.


----------



## divibisan (Apr 2, 2002)

> Thats not a good thing for consoles if they need time to create a profit as consoles WILL GO OUT OF DATE, by the time they start making a profit the console with be close to dead



Companies do not lose that much money on a console, only around $50 or so. If they get $10 on each game and $15-20 per controller and memory card it doesn't take too long to make a profit, Besides, consoles don't go out of date quickly, the expected life for the PS2 (and other consoles) is 3-5 years. What's going to make them speed up that cycle?
There will not be any new competing consoles released then, and they have a different market than PC games witch does not make that a direct competitor. Also, the current consoles are good enough to last for at least a few more years. All the while people will be buying more games and peripherals and the price for production will go down and the profits people who by a lot of games give them will balance out anyone who doesn't buy many games


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 2, 2002)

ummmm *stares around confused* I don't be a good debator. I debaggled. Duh.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 2, 2002)

This has become a bizzare conversation with only people I know in real life. How odd.

GameDog and Divibisan, did you plan this or something?  

All we need is ABassCube and we'll be all set  lol


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 2, 2002)

who's divisban? Anyone I know of?


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 2, 2002)

Why do I get the feeling he'll be in here at some point to preach the Nintendo way? 

BTW GameDog ur right the PS logo rocks, I used to love drawing it (i can probably still do it really well after all this time)


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 2, 2002)

Yes, gamedog, divibisan is dan.... you know dan... lol


----------



## divibisan (Apr 2, 2002)

This is weird that we're all here now

gamedog00, where's abasscube? He should get in on this


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 2, 2002)

oh right... stupid screwed up name doh! Dberman7 was so much more, easier to remembererer. umm. Where was I?


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 2, 2002)

Yeah, wierd time for us all to be on... I'm trying to make my keyboard really quiet cuz if my dad hears me it wont be good  if i dont get to sleep by 11 i usually just stay up most of the night


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 2, 2002)

His iBook broke down....... AGAIN! EVERYONE LAUGH! This time its his power source lol! He's trying to get on with my old iMac!


----------



## divibisan (Apr 2, 2002)

I know, but its not as cool sounding

You should get an avitar


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 2, 2002)

Yeah, i always thought DBerman was easier to remember, but i can see why you would get real tired of it


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 2, 2002)

yeah, the same reason I hate gamedog00, maybe i'll end up with ajladjal11


----------



## divibisan (Apr 2, 2002)

This thread is starting to die without any new content

Whats Everyone's favorite games? why?

Lets see if this helps


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 2, 2002)

it broke again? What? WHEN ARE THEY GOING TO JUST GIVE UP AND SEND A NEW ONE instead of trying to repair it? LOL

that's avatar to you mister


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 2, 2002)

I KEEP GETTING NEW EMAILS TELLING ME THEIRS NEW POSTS AHHHH.

Virtua Fighter 4 is a really deep fighter.
GTA3
State of Emergency
and metal gear are just cool I don't think I really have to explain myself there...


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gamedog00 _
> *yeah, the same reason I hate gamedog00, maybe i'll end up with ajladjal11 *



Huh? Do you have a profound attachment to that name or something? Cuz, um, it sucks. 


Div, it's not going to work you know


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 2, 2002)

The sad thing is, we're basically responsible for a whole page of this thread, lol

Hey, for you guys its good for post counts I guess


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 2, 2002)

I know, my "friend"'s iMac just broke down and instead of sending him a refurb he complained enouph to get 850 dollars toward an lcd iMac.


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 2, 2002)

yup we are *looks back over whole thread*
f r e a k y... w i e r d... I need the posts anyway. This is just turning into our private conversation. lol!


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 2, 2002)

GameDog, you've gotta put your computer specs in ur sig... LCD iMac owners unite! (you have pretty nice specs too so it's worth it)

For anyone listening, he has an LCD iMac/800/512 with an external 80 GB and internal 60...


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 2, 2002)

Well I gotta get the hell out of here before my dad hears the keyboard  (I'll be on to read email but I just don't want to try typing anything cuz it's too loud)... so cya tomorrow


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 2, 2002)

Yeah i'm planning to do that....


----------



## divibisan (Apr 2, 2002)

GTA3 (Tons of fun to just drive around the city even if you dont do missions
MGS2 (A great game with a better story than any movie)
FFX (Fun for the same reasons as the others, but still different)
SSX (I like the original more than the new one)
Jak and Daxter (A fun platforming game)
Ape Escape


----------



## divibisan (Apr 2, 2002)

This is getting really off subject

Whats wrong with gamedog?

DBerman7 seems so newbie
Gamedog is cool


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 2, 2002)

Everyone take advantage of bluefusion! If you don't reply in 5 minutes you owe us all a lot of money! AHHH. HE CANT TYPE PARTY!


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 2, 2002)

what did i miss dan???!?!?


----------



## divibisan (Apr 2, 2002)

> what did i miss dan???!?!?



What do you mean?



> Everyone take advantage of bluefusion! If you don't reply in 5 minutes you owe us all a lot of money! AHHH. HE CANT TYPE PARTY!



Are you feeling OK? Just take deep breaths.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 2, 2002)

HA! now i dont have to pay adam back for lunch money, OK?


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 2, 2002)

lol. WOW A WHOLE POST FOR LOL!


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 2, 2002)

BTw just to completely deteriorate this thread, I'm getting the white Altecs to go with my iMac instead of the black ones 

I'm leaving this thread for real now---but I'm watching for any "He can't type" parties  lol

Sorry, everyone---looks like we've officially killed this thread. Don't delete it yet though, it's funny...


----------



## divibisan (Apr 2, 2002)

How are you doing in EV Nova (Hey it's game related)

Still with the Dragon? The pirate carrier is really cool! It had 4 pirate viper bays standard so it can hold 8 vipers or if you take them away for space or because they are illegal and Feds get a little angry if they see you w/ them you get 160 tons of space! I wish that there were independant planets that you could concur without govts getting angry

Also, i found out that in the unregistered version you only have a 1% or less chance or capturing a ship.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 2, 2002)

This is pathetic: our conversation is longer than the relevant part of the thread


----------



## divibisan (Apr 2, 2002)

As you said, its great for posts, but maybe we should keep it at least semi-relevant from now on. 

What about MMORPGs? Would you play them on a console?

And for everyone who doesn't want to have to read through all of the other irrelevant posts: What are your favoite games and why?


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 2, 2002)

I figured out that the "cant get this ship untill you register" is fake. I got a scarab its awsome and im at a part of the missions where I can't get any farther without registering (ive been here for a while) 

To any admins: PLEASE DON"T DELETE THIS THREAD AHAHHAHHAHA.


----------



## divibisan (Apr 2, 2002)

Its true, but there are other bad things about not registering

   Keep it relevent!!!! <Shakes Fist> KEEP IT!  

I'm interested in MMORPGs, especially the ones that try to make a real world with an economy and towns like Star Wars Galaxies


----------



## divibisan (Apr 2, 2002)

Why is it that the most popular games are games that try to simulate real life (The Sims, GTA3)?


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm more into fantasy mmorphs


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm kind of excited to see what folks do with the PS2 Linux kit...

Will I be able to controll the TV via the cli while my boyfreind is watching Will & disGrace? 

Will I be able to inerject subliminal messages?

Will I be able to made the DVD drawer open and close a'la the iMac ad?


----------



## divibisan (Apr 4, 2002)

> Will I be able to controll the TV via the cli while my boyfreind is watching Will & disGrace?
> 
> Will I be able to inerject subliminal messages?
> 
> Will I be able to made the DVD drawer open and close a'la the iMac ad?



No, I think that the point is to make the PS2 a usable computer, and to train more developers. The Linux Kit comes with a book with all the software and tech specs for the PS2, something only developers get. I think that they are trying to make more people comfortable with the hardware.


----------



## divibisan (Apr 4, 2002)

> Why is it that the most popular games are games that try to simulate real life



To answer my own question, it is because developers have stumbled onto the most fun type part of game "emergent behavior". Gamespy can explain this better than me, but here goes

Emergent behavior is things that you do in the game that isn't planed.  If you look at most games today, they try to shepherd you along a certain path.  Emergent behavior is when you do something else, like shooting bottles in MGS2, or driving around the city aimlessly running over people and ramming cars in GTA. This freedom adds more fun to a game by expanding it from a simple list of objectives to complete, to a world that you can interact with freely.

I hope that in the future more games give you freedom like GTA, it makes it much more fun and easily increases the play time.

What do you think? It'd be nice if we could get anyone who makes games in here, but this thread is mostly dead.


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 4, 2002)

xbox+HALO= alot of death and destruction... halo is the god of games


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 4, 2002)

When is Mac Halo coming out? GRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## rinse (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *When is Mac Halo coming out? GRRRRRRRRRRR *



when the xbox gets another exclusive game that makes people want to buy a console, then maybe we'll see M$ allow Bungie to start porting it.... by then, it will no longer be groundbreaking or even that cool.

screw them. go buy a gamecube.


----------



## divibisan (Apr 5, 2002)

> go buy a gamecube.



Why a gamecube? It has the same problem as the X-Box, there is only one or two good, gamecube only games out. Maybe latere there will be more, but for now the PS2 has far more, and more better games.


----------

